# Battlefield Bad Company 2 [PC/Xbox/PS3]



## mystery_penguin (Jan 24, 2010)

http://badcompany2.ea.com/

Comes out March 2nd
PS3 Beta: Finished
PC beta: January 28th
Xbox 360 beta: (not known, but there will be one)
Pre-order: $60 - consoles, $50 PC
-early access to 6 special unlocks (including the M1A1 Sub-machine gun & M1911 pistol)
-Beta access (PS3 beta is finished)

Cinematic trailers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwDV-zcbVIg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9GhNhdZi3M

Gameplay:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vepiJznvvY0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5lnzScc6ZE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbB2pjJ6Y4k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYyt-puk9a4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR3yNYLIN-0

So who is getting the game?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll probably be getting it. I've always loved the Battlefield games.


----------



## Marticus (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't know about the console version, *scribble scribble*
Bad Company 2 however, looks sweeeeeet! It aint no proper Battlefield game, guess us PC players will have to wait for BF3 for that. This looks like a good in-between game though. Looks more fun than MW2 imo.

Probably going to pre-order the limited edtion for PC. (not from steam because they're charging too much)


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 26, 2010)

I've owned every single BF game to date except the 1943 one, I can not wait for this one. <3


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 26, 2010)

Marticus said:


> I don't know about the console version, Bad company 1 was crap and the pc version was a shitty port.


There was no PC version of Bad Company 1, at all...so...lol


> Bad Company 2 however, looks sweeeeeet! It aint no proper Battlefield game, guess us PC players will have to wait for BF3 for that.


This is BF3.


----------



## Marticus (Jan 26, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> There was no PC version of Bad Company 1, at all...so...lol
> 
> This is BF3.



Oh my bad lol, also... BF3 is in development apparently.
Proper BF has planes, everyone knows that


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 27, 2010)

Marticus said:


> Oh my bad lol, also... BF3 is in development apparently.
> Proper BF has planes, everyone knows that



Link plz, no offical say on that game has been released. Also BF2 was BF2 cause... ya'know, year 2000, modern. Just like all the other big battlefield titles were dates, BF3 would be...what? 3000?  858 years after BF2142? Could be fun, but I'd prefer BF2Two or something, BF: Bad Company 2 will do just fine for me though~


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to get itso bad, except there's like 3 games I want as of nose and I have no moneys. I'll be over here in my corner QQing


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I want to get itso bad, except there's like 3 games I want as of nose and I have no moneys. I'll be over here in my corner QQing




well that sucks, seeing as the beta goes live tomorrow


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2010)

Will be picking this up for the XBox 360.

Should be a blast, seeing as I have no absolutely no life if you consider the first.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 28, 2010)

Xbox 360 beta up now for those that pre-ordered


----------



## Excitement! (Jan 28, 2010)

I came in really late on the first BC, but I liked it a lot. So yeah, down for this one.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 28, 2010)

be prepared though, the Beta for PC has an ungodly amount of bugs


----------



## Furlop (Jan 28, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> be prepared though, the Beta for PC has an ungodly amount of bugs



Woah. A beta having bugs? Who would have thought.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

Pre-ordered it. I'm going to kick so much ass! I'm only good if my team doesn't derp around. Assault! Always assault! Even if you're defending.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 28, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Pre-ordered it. I'm going to kick so much ass! I'm only good if my team doesn't derp around. Assault! Always assault! Even if you're defending.



Oh gawd I wanna be on the opposite team so bad now.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 29, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Oh gawd I wanna be on the opposite team so bad now.


 
PS3 or 360? 

Also, I fuck up the other team when I have my M8.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm in the PC beta, it's cool. I like it a lot actually, the look and feel is amazing, the sound is supurbe, and the gameplay flows really well.

However it takes about 30 rounds to the center mass for assault rifles like the AK to kill a single person, point blank, yet the LMG's and their 100 round belts only take one or two.

Sniping is hard, I like it that way. <3 Sniping.

I feel cramped having to take an engineer with a suppressed weapon which triples as the anti-tank class and the repair class, and the spec-ops class.
The medic class is also the support class (LMG)
The Recon class is sniping only it seems.
The assault class is ammo, which I don't mind at all actually.

Destruction is amazing, on a level of detail and realism I've yet to see before and I doubt I'll see copied in a long time.

Driving is simplistic and makes you feel very powerful in a tank or helicopter, yet it's wrought with balance (Bradly gets maybe three shots before it overheats...what? Those things can fire until you're out of ammo...)

All in all I give it a 8.7/10 really, but this is only beta.

Remove the knife, or make it so it's kept out like in Bad Company one and I would make it a 9/10, fix some balance issues (30 rounds to kill? FFF no. Kids die fast and bitch about it, so what? Nerf bullets?) I wouldn't want it to be one shot kill, perhaps introduce an injury and bleed system like other games have done. Doing that would make it a 9.2/10.

Prone. What the fuck no prone. Why has there been no prone is oh-so-many shooters? And on this scale? Well now you're a retard. Add prone and you get a flawless 10/10.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> PS3 or 360?
> 
> Also, I fuck up the other team when I have my M8.



Not anymore~ Takes about three headshots or 30 rounds point blank to the chest for any assault rifle to kill, also not sure if the M8 is even in the game.

Also I'm a sniper and what I meant by always assaulting you wouldn't get very close charging in constantly while on defense or offense.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 29, 2010)

Wonder if the power drill wil be in it.  >_>

Love that little thing.  It breaks things.  :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 30, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Not anymore~ Takes about three headshots or 30 rounds point blank to the chest for any assault rifle to kill, also not sure if the M8 is even in the game.
> 
> Also I'm a sniper and what I meant by always assaulting you wouldn't get very close charging in constantly while on defense or offense.


 
Oh yeah. It's in there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SKH1eHep7c


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 30, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh yeah. It's in there.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SKH1eHep7c



Yeah it's the first unlock with the assault kit, it's not that good either.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

I played the beta for the 360 I'm rather disappointed there trying to be like cock of duty modern fuck faces I'll just list my gripes 

1: quick knife lunge BS
2: regen health 
3: LMG's are a little to accurate
4: gah the control's why did they change them
5: the UAV its just no
6: why when I shoot a dude in the face with my m24 he is still alive :/
7: the revive thing is a little to fast
8: weres my 50 round AR mags?
9: C4 no longer kills a tank in one C4
10: stop trying to be like cod damn it!

I do like a few things though
1: weapon attachments
2: custom class things
3: quick nade
4: haza for faster pumping shotguns   
5: ATVs woot
6: parashoots fuck yeah!
7: handguns for all woot
8: ammo dispenser for assault class
9: revive thingy  
10: It's fucking BFBC2 bitches!


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I played the beta for the 360 I'm rather disappointed there trying to be like cock of duty modern fuck faces I'll just list my gripes


Agree with that, they will probably change it though. Also I don't think the 360 demo is like the beta, the PC beta gets patches and stuff.


> 1: quick knife lunge BS


Agree, it shouldn't magnetize to the enemy and the knife should stay out like in Bad Company 1.


> 2: regen health


REALLLY AGREEE, or perhaps make the regen much much much much longer and only to a point. There's a medic class in the game for almost no reason.


> 3: LMG's are a little to accurate


I agree that they're too accurate compared to other weapons, but increase accuracy of all weapons rather. Those LMG's are only accurate while crouched and standing still, moving they're garbage compared to other weapons, but they're designed to be feared to keep suppression so don't nerf anything (cept knife) buff everything else a little.


> 4: gah the control's why did they change them


Not on console so don't really know, PC is fine with controls but there's this issue of sticky keys where you push a button (say crouch or A) and it's like when you let go it's still being pushed until you tap it again (so I'm walking left and it really gets annoying when I try to stop and I don't, then just waltz out into the range of a tank and/or sniper. :C)


> 5: the UAV its just no


I like that actually.


> 6: why when I shoot a dude in the face with my m24 he is still alive :/


A headshot with any weapon is pretty much a kill for me, sniper rifles should do a little more damage then they do though.


> 7: the revive thing is a little to fast


Yeah have a cooldown on the device or the person, it's really shitty when you're killing three people ten times. Also spawn on squad needs to not be available if the squad is in combat. Again it's not fun when I start fighting three people that just can't stay dead and it turns into five that won't stay dead.


> 8: weres my 50 round AR mags?


No. Just no. They have 30, not 50. 50 is stupid.


> 9: C4 no longer kills a tank in one C4


These are MBT, main battle tanks, a single tiny block of C4 will not destroy them. You need several and on key points they do more damage, fine the way it is. C4 can collapse an entire building if used right in the proper places, don't make that device too overpowered.


> 10: stop trying to be like cod damn it!


Agreed.



> 1: weapon attachments


Need moar.


> 2: custom class things


Need moar.


> 3: quick nade


I like it.


> 4: haza for faster pumping shotguns


And you can upgrade the ammo capacity too.


> 5: ATVs woot


Yeah and they sound, feel, and look real.


> 6: parashoots fuck yeah!


Being able to use this anywhere anytime is dumb.


> 7: handguns for all woot


Awesome.


> 8: ammo dispenser for assault class


I like this myself, later on you upgrade its refresh time and range too.


> 9: revive thingy


defibrillator, and it needs longer cooldown.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 30, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> This is BF3.



Actually...... http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/993/993660p1.html

Battlefield 3 is confirmed to be in development.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

oh one thing that just really urks me newf and i know its realistic is when im trying to snipe. I finally get a nice head shot lined up and bam my allied tank shoots something and i miss because my scope goes all retard on me same with all guns but for the sniper rife its really aggravating


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 30, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Actually...... http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/993/993660p1.html
> 
> Battlefield 3 is confirmed to be in development.



I see no confirmation here, at all.
One guy says he was at dice and seen it, yet nothing official from dice themselves. He could of seen this game for all we know. I will not agree until I see something official from Dice themselves.

This blog entry was over a year ago, yet Dice hasn't confirmed it in any way shape or form? Pfft.


EinTheCorgi said:


> oh one thing that just really urks me newf and i know its realistic is when im trying to snipe. I finally get a nice head shot lined up and bam my allied tank shoots something and i miss because my scope goes all retard on me same with all guns but for the sniper rife its really aggravating


Yeah it's hard but I like it like that. :3


----------



## Alvine33 (Jan 30, 2010)

C4 + ATV = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_rXGDJeEzs

Guns feel a bit clunky and weak. Like while sighting in it feels laggy and I find myself switching to the pistol a lot more than other games. I like being able to have shotguns as secondary weapons though.

FOV is really small, but DICE is looking into increasing it.

You get 'epic fail' in your killcam if you kill yourself. 



NewfDraggie said:


> REALLLY AGREEE, or perhaps make the regen much much much much longer and only to a point. There's a medic class in the game for almost no reason.


Revivng, and the machine gun. The health regen is already pretty slow.



> Not on console so don't really know, PC is fine with controls but there's this issue of sticky keys where you push a button (say crouch or A) and it's like when you let go it's still being pushed until you tap it again (so I'm walking left and it really gets annoying when I try to stop and I don't, then just waltz out into the range of a tank and/or sniper. :C)


Toggle crouch would be useful for sniping since there's no prone. It should be an option like in CoD where you could have a key for holding down to crouch and toggling.



> Being able to use this anywhere anytime is dumb.


Just like in every other BF game?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 30, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah it's the first unlock with the assault kit, it's not that good either.


 
Damn.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 30, 2010)

Alvine33 said:


> FOV is really small, but DICE is looking into increasing it.


I didn't find that...at all really.


> Revivng, and the machine gun. The health regen is already pretty slow.


Yeah that health box and the like, four upgrades to range and amount healed, length it stays out and etc aren't in the game at all... might as well not be, when the healing of yourself takes only like ten seconds sitting in a corner, if that.


> Toggle crouch would be useful for sniping since there's no prone. It should be an option like in CoD where you could have a key for holding down to crouch and toggling.


There needs to be prone, end of story. :V
Was disappointed when bad company 1 didn't have prone, even more so now that bad company 2 is on the PC so there is no excuse. Being unable to take cover behind a chest high wall while reloading is dumb. Your head is poking out very clearly and you're defenseless from all things while reloading. Being able to simply prone and keep yourself safe would be much better, remove the healing over time or make it so ridiculously long you'll seek out medics and medics will seek out injured people.

Also why is the medic class also the support/suppression class? At what point do you not want that MG keeping the heads down of the opposing force, stopping their advancement? Also at what point does somebody doing that role have time to heal other people?
Go back to pure classes, or at least BF2142 style hybrids.


> Just like in every other BF game?


Yes. I've owned every battlefield game and I always thought it was stupid, I usually play with mods that only allow pilots to use one.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jan 30, 2010)

I liked the first one, left with a pretty good cliffhanger. So i cant wait for this one to be coming out.


----------



## Alvine33 (Jan 30, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> There needs to be prone, end of story. :V



Not going to happen; doesn't mean crouch toggle won't be useful either.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 30, 2010)

Alvine33 said:


> Not going to happen; doesn't mean crouch toggle won't be useful either.



Oh there will be, modded or default.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish I had the cash, but with all of these good games coming out, I won't be able to get it. I also need to save my cash for other stuff too. :sad:


----------



## Lycan90 (Feb 1, 2010)

As for being a person who was near a tank that shot in real life.....
The sound effect are awesome!!
Althought the BC1 had pretty bad mistakes on it(low damage) I still kept playing and loving it. X3
BC2 seems to take steps towards better.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy shit this game is badass. I played the beta for about 5 minutes before I preordered it.


----------



## navyfox (Feb 1, 2010)

OH yea I played the beta ones I got it sins my SOCOM clan was playing the MAG beta at the time, and I loved it BFBC2 is so bad ass I loved it I cant wait to get it ones it comes out


----------



## AriusEx (Feb 12, 2010)

As long as they fix the latency issues with the PC version I'll be fine.  Everything else seems spot on.


----------



## Gonebatty (Feb 12, 2010)

Nah. Still on bf2.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

So is anyone gunna start a PC clan/group thing when this launches? I might have a lack of people to play with if they don't optimize it for duo-core processors like they claim they will on release. Damn none of my friends having as badass of a PC as I do... :V


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so gonna get this game


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

SpetsnazFox said:


> I'm so gonna get this game


Did you play the demo? It kicks ass.


----------

